# Just a picture of Echos baby girl...



## Erica (Feb 3, 2009)

Well it's day 8 and still no power at the barn, I've shut the cameras off for that reason and nothing else, but I think all the horses are tired of hearing the generator all hours of the day, and the little filly is doing just dandy so no need to eagle eye her......and luckily looks like it will be a little while, maybe two weeks before another mare gets down to business.

She's so tiny and precious......itty bitty thing, but so pretty. I don't have good photos to show of her, as she hasn't been out of the stall as it's all mud and downed trees still here, but snapped this one of her off my phone. Maybe it will warm up and dry up the mud around her so she can go out this weekend and I can get better undressed pictures.

I just love her teeny little baby doll head, its not as big as my hand. And her legs aren't much bigger around than a finger.....I thought Echos last baby was tiny this one I think has her beat! she's now 4 days old.

Still no name for her yet.......but I can tell you she wants no help from people, is a total riot and self assured for sure.


----------



## Jill (Feb 3, 2009)

Erica, I just LOVE her!!!


----------



## coopermini (Feb 3, 2009)

Very pretty filly. With the ice storm you've had call her "Ice Princess"

Hope you get power back soon. We've been there before and the generator noise gets old fast.

Mark


----------



## afoulk (Feb 3, 2009)

Erica

Dag Gone she is so cute. What a tiny pretty little head. Hope you get power back on soon. It is stressful enough and then not to have any power. Can't wait to see her all uncovered.

Arlene


----------



## Reble (Feb 3, 2009)

Too Too sweet, Icing on the cake


----------



## Tami (Feb 3, 2009)

That is one exceptional little filly. How tall do you think she is? I just love her............. Keep the photos coming.......


----------



## Erica (Feb 3, 2009)

She's like 15" Tami...she's a SQUIRT!!! don't weigh enough for nothing either


----------



## Leeana (Feb 3, 2009)

Awe i seen this photo last nice on facebook...i LOVE her eyes!

Loving that head too


----------



## PaintNminis (Feb 3, 2009)

What a Little Doll


----------



## casilda (Feb 3, 2009)

She is beautiful ..congrats


----------



## Tami (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG I thought she was tiny but wow 15". I just can't stop looking at her photo......... What a living doll.......


----------



## Jessica_06 (Feb 3, 2009)

She is so cute I love her a lot



. Very nice!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG Erica SHE IS PRICELESS!!!!! Can't wait to see more pictures of her!! I'm sorry you still have no power, but you sure have a reason to put a huge smile on your face every time you see that baby!!

Can't wait until you can get your cameras up so we can marestare at your beautiful mares again......


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy WOW! Now that is definitely worth all the work and worry involved in foaling! Beautiful girl, congratulations!


----------



## twilightranch (Feb 3, 2009)

She is soooo pretty and has a very pretty head!!!!!


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow, she has the most gorgeous little head! I'm so in love with that face


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Feb 3, 2009)

She's absolutely precious! I can't wait to see the whole package.


----------



## jleonard (Feb 3, 2009)

She is adorable! What a gorgeous head


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 3, 2009)

can't get over that precious face! What a beauty! Congrats - she's simply beautiful!


----------



## Reble (Feb 3, 2009)

Erica said:


> She's like 15" Tami...she's a SQUIRT!!! don't weigh enough for nothing either


Oh my, she should stay around 26" - 27" OH! how nice for you.

My little guy was 16.50" at birth and at 3 years old only 27.75"


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd take mud over the amount of snow we have here!!!

Congrats on the tiny one though! She's so cute!


----------



## Devon (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh what a gorgeous head


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 3, 2009)

OMG she is just precious





what a little beauty

I love Coppermini's name suggestion of Ice Princess

hoping for your power to return soon


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Erica,

Congratulations with your Echo baby!!!

She looks really beautifull!!! I really like her color!!

I hope we will see her a lot in the show rings!!!!


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, those are nice big, popping eyes!! She's very nice Erica!!


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 4, 2009)

The expression in that face is just perfect!


----------



## Ferin (Feb 4, 2009)

She is beautiful Erica! What a gorgeous head and such beautiful big eyes!


----------



## targetsmom (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks for posting the picture. I actually was lucky enough to witness her birth, so am extra glad to see her. She is a doll - I just LOVE the huge eye.


----------



## nootka (Feb 4, 2009)

Great looking filly!!!

Liz


----------



## Vanessa (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats Erica, with a beautiful Taker filly! I guess you are very happy that this time it's a girl! She looks great!


----------



## Miniequine (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats Erica,,

I LOVE her



)

Karen told me about her pic here,, She sure reminds me of somebody.....

Oh my,,,, She is precious.

~Sandy


----------



## Allure Ranch (Feb 5, 2009)

_[SIZE=12pt]What a little "Independent Beauty". [/SIZE]_


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Feb 8, 2009)

Erica...I LOVE this baby...she is exceptional!!!!!!

lis


----------

